# Thinking about hitting up the GMR near Hamilton...



## geneahn (May 1, 2013)

Any thoughts considering we just had a hefty storm roll through and now it's pretty hot? One of my friends has a house within walking distance from the bank, and I'm thinking about hitting it up. Any tips or pointers? I'd say the area is about 5 minutes away from downtown Hamilton...so I'm hoping it's far enough away from the pressure of public fishing...

I was planning on going for smallmouth and Sauger/eye. Planning on using Watermelon Tubes and White or Chartreuse Squiggly tailed grubs. Maybe throw a red Rattle crankbait.


----------



## IGbullshark (Aug 10, 2012)

I have never fished that area but i can tell you that "fishing" and "Hamilton" come up a lot together on the boards here.

It is also referred to as "Hamiltucky" i believe in reference to the backwater hillbilly nature of many of the people fishing there.


----------



## geneahn (May 1, 2013)

I think what my main concern is how the heat will affect river fishing this afternoon around 3 or 4ish and how i'm gonna convince some small mouth and sauger to bite my lures! haha


----------



## oldstinkyguy (Mar 28, 2010)

IGbullshark said:


> Is is also referred to as "Hamiltucky" i believe in reference to the backwater hillbilly nature of many of the people fishing there.


You do know Dandrews is like 6'4" 280 don't ya? Greghal said him and Co-angler were carp fishing with Dandrews and they had a "disagreement" and he liked to killed the two of them...

Something about him eating the "Moonshine Doughballs", I'm not sure exactly, I try not to hang out with them guys


----------



## EStrong (Jul 23, 2014)

.


----------



## geneahn (May 1, 2013)

u guys crack me up!

although, i'm also thinking i might change plans and hit up GMR on the Harrisonish area...

Maybe enter through the campbell lakes or maybe further west...

any thoughts on that?


----------



## EStrong (Jul 23, 2014)

.


----------



## co-angler (Jan 3, 2010)

oldstinkyguy said:


> You do know Dandrews is like 6'4" 280 don't ya? Greghal said him and Co-angler were carp fishing with Dandrews and they had a "disagreement" and he liked to killed the two of them...
> 
> 
> 
> Something about him eating the "Moonshine Doughballs", I'm not sure exactly, I try not to hang out with them guys



First off, I remember Dadrews mentioning (pointing at EVERYONE) that he didn't want this subject being brought up again so shame on you OSG!
With that being said.
To say that he "liked to have killed" us, well truth be told he beat both of to within an inch of our lives.
I remember "coming to" and looking over at Greghal whom lied face down, lifeless near the water.
I told Dandrews that we needed to perform CPR in him. 
I quickly volunteered to do the chest compressions. Dandrews gave me "that look" and growled like a pissed off grizzly bear.
So as I was giving "breaths"
Dandrews was damn near cracking Greghals ribs.
Hence me eating the moonshine dough balls. I needed an anticeptiv mouthwash after all that....

I've accepted that Greghal is like the chicken to Peter Griffin.


----------



## HOUSE (Apr 29, 2010)

co-angler said:


> First off, I remember Dadrews mentioning (pointing at EVERYONE) that he didn't want this subject being brought up again so shame on you OSG!
> With that being said.
> To say that he "liked to have killed" us, well truth be told he beat both of to within an inch of our lives.
> I remember "coming to" and looking over at Greghal whom lied face down, lifeless near the water.
> ...


Did this all transpire after one of OSG's book signings?


----------



## IGbullshark (Aug 10, 2012)

oldstinkyguy said:


> You do know Dandrews is like 6'4" 280 don't ya? Greghal said him and Co-angler were carp fishing with Dandrews and they had a "disagreement" and he liked to killed the two of them...
> 
> Something about him eating the "Moonshine Doughballs", I'm not sure exactly, I try not to hang out with them guys


I aint scared!


----------



## co-angler (Jan 3, 2010)

Oh
No
You
Didn't
!


----------



## Dandrews (Oct 10, 2010)

Im sorry guys I hope everybody's ok. Im still embarrassed about that but I guess its good to get it out there.

Moonshine Doughballs, theyre just too good to waste on fishtheyre illegal in some states.


----------



## geneahn (May 1, 2013)

So I went to the lmr up northish for about 3 hours and got 1 11inch smallmouth, but I would've had a second one if I wasn't using my crappie (pun intended) rod...the first cast with a white spiral tailed grub hooked what felt big...def had some amazing fight to it on my 6lb line. Stupid me used drag, but then only after 2min of fighting decided to try to bring it in and it snapped my line! I was so mad because the way it felt made it seem like it could've been a personal best smallie for me...

After that I hastened to change to my 12lb mono on a jigged white grub and caught the described smallie. Felt good, although I caught nothing for the rest of the day from about 345-7pm 

But the one I landed kept me hoping! 

I'm going to keep exploring the lmr though with my waders! I just wish I had a better knack for finding good entry points where I won't get arrested or have my parked car towed!


----------



## Cat Mangler (Mar 25, 2012)

Glad you hooked into a couple, and landing one is def. better than none right! ;-) I have to admit that there are still some hard feelings when I lose a nice one despite a decent skunk beater. I feel ya on the parking dilemma, my biggest exploration fear is getting popped for parking in naughty places. One tactic ive tried for a couple dif. spots is to check for off-roading trails that lead to or near bridges and park my truck under or right next to them off the road. I ishave been told waters and lands under overpasses are open game when state or government owned, not sure how true but I've had my license checked in these areas without any mention of trespassing. Should probably act smart and ask a warden next time I see one though. I have definitely learned that taking 1 mile+ hikes can lead to some pretty productive waters. I've come to the opinion that a yak or canoe is the only way to experience the freedom to fish rivers that was possible some years ago without one or the other.

Again, glad you got some action, thanks for the update!


----------



## deltaoscar (Apr 4, 2009)

Try this website geneahn. http://watercraft.ohiodnr.gov/paddlesouthernohio



HOUSE said:


> Did this all transpire after one of OSG's book signings?


Speaking of that OSG is having another speaking / signing / bar brawl this Sunday (I think?) at Caesars Creek spillway.

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?p=1884903#post1884903

Which day is it OSG?


----------



## geneahn (May 1, 2013)

Sooooo I'm going to go back to the LMR and bring a few more lures with me. As I was hiking with my waders and some nice thick leather boots...a thought crossed my mind...

What safety tips are to be had while out there? I'm mostly a suburbanite and ignorant of critters that can cause mayhem for me. I know that there's risk of some bad spiders and water moccasins, but is there anything else I should absolutely be aware of and absolutely have prepared outside of tackle? I'm already trying to be as light and mobile as possible, and already feel heavy bringing a gallon jug of water and some snacks...

But alas, I know I'll be hiking through some heavy forest with little or no trail...for the most part each step, I try to stomp my foot...and yes i've seen a few snakes slither away...but anyways I'm planning a nice 8-10 hour hiking expedition and want to be fully prepared!


----------



## gibson330usa (May 15, 2012)

Watch out for these guys.


----------



## EStrong (Jul 23, 2014)

.


----------



## Recneck (Mar 30, 2014)

Yeah I'm fro
Florida. I don't wade in Florida. Too many gators and cotton mouths ..I wade on ohio but I sure as hell wouldn't if there were moccasins...
Those notches hunt you down!!!


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

I just checked out dandrews photo albums and he looks like a big ol huggy teddy bear. He could not be as bad as you guys say


----------



## greghal (Aug 22, 2013)

Saugeye Tom said:


> I just checked out dandrews photo albums and he looks like a big ol huggy teddy bear. He could not be as bad as you guys say


Dan is a big friendy teddy bear, but if he's eating moonshine doughballs or had a bit to drink, don't cross him. I swear he is OSGs body guard. One time at one of OSGs seminars at a speak easy afterwards co-anglers and I had a little disagreement with OSG, and when we made an advancement towards OSG co-angler and I were grabbed by our collars and lifted off the groung by Dan. When you get HOUSE and OSG together they scheme some sort of plan to get co-angler and I in trouble. Come to think of it after this little moonshine doughball incident, it seems eveytime I'm hanging out with co-angler I get into some kind of trouble. Hey Dan I don't even know what I said to get you so fired up, OSG must of been hiding in the bushes.


----------



## HOUSE (Apr 29, 2010)

greghal said:


> Hey Dan I don't even know what I said to get you so fired up, OSG must of been hiding in the bushes.


Is he doing that again? My sister caught him peeping into her bedroom again last year. I told her to keep her darn aquarium out of sight but she never listens.

I heard a rumor that this Saturday night is another get-together up at CC spillway. Is this going to be another good OGF turnout?


----------



## geneahn (May 1, 2013)

EStrong said:


> If you find a Water Moccasin on your hike, play the lottery that day too! They are not native to the area and IF someone spots what is really a Water Moccasin, it would be considered very rare and that snake has done some far traveling or stowed away inside something to get here.
> 
> Below is copied right out of Ohio DNR Field Guide.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the advice on reptiles! Any other critters I really need to be absolutely wary of? Any other dangers of the LMR other than wader related drowning? And yes I have a belt!


----------



## HOUSE (Apr 29, 2010)

geneahn said:


> T...Any other critters I really need to be absolutely wary of? Any other dangers of the LMR other than wader related drowning? And yes I have a belt!


One word: *STINGINGFREAKINGNETTLES*!!! The devil of all plants...


----------



## Roscoe (Jul 22, 2007)

The LMR is a favorite place to dump unwanted Reptiles.They dump all kinds of Snakes,Alligators,Eels,and what ever they have to get rid of.Also don't step on a Big Turtle cause once they get ya,ya can't get'em off.I'd be kinda careful when wading.Good Luck.



Roscoe


----------



## strongto (Apr 1, 2013)

HOUSE said:


> One word: *STINGINGFREAKINGNETTLES*!!! The devil of all plants...


I second that. I have no worries about hiking and wading, the only thing I make sure to avoid is stinging nettle


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

strongto said:


> I second that. I have no worries about hiking and wading, the only thing I make sure to avoid is stinging nettle


Nettles dont bother me too much. Ask Ml1187 and flannel


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

greghal said:


> Dan is a big friendy teddy bear, but if he's eating moonshine doughballs or had a bit to drink, don't cross him. I swear he is OSGs body guard. One time at one of OSGs seminars at a speak easy afterwards co-anglers and I had a little disagreement with OSG, and when we made an advancement towards OSG co-angler and I were grabbed by our collars and lifted off the groung by Dan. When you get HOUSE and OSG together they scheme some sort of plan to get co-angler and I in trouble. Come to think of it after this little moonshine doughball incident, it seems eveytime I'm hanging out with co-angler I get into some kind of trouble. Hey Dan I don't even know what I said to get you so fired up, OSG must of been hiding in the bushes.


Man, I need to hang out with these guys......


----------



## Crawdude (Feb 6, 2013)

Watch out for rabid beavers.


----------



## HOUSE (Apr 29, 2010)

Crawdude said:


> Watch out for rabid beavers.


They aren't so bad. I'll post a video this week of me petting a wild beaver in the dark that I found chewing on a tree while wading last year. It was surprisingly very friendly!


----------



## BornWithGills (Feb 26, 2006)

[ QUOTE=geneahn;1887105]Thanks for the advice on reptiles! Any other critters I really need to be absolutely wary of? Any other dangers of the LMR other than wader related drowning? And yes I have a belt![/QUOTE]

Unless it is too late or early in the season I wouldn't wear waders. They keep you warm but take a lot more energy when wading. Swim trunks and wading shoes/sandals waders suck.


----------



## Crawdude (Feb 6, 2013)

HOUSE said:


> They aren't so bad. I'll post a video this week of me petting a wild beaver in the dark that I found chewing on a tree while wading last year. It was surprisingly very friendly!


That's some good beaver PR! I need rethink my position on those things. 

*Wild beavers,* 
_Surprisingly very friendly._


----------



## HOUSE (Apr 29, 2010)

Crawdude said:


> That's some good beaver PR! I need rethink my position on those things.
> 
> *Wild beavers,*
> _Surprisingly very friendly._


Here's the video of me and some teenagers petting a beaver in the dark:


----------



## deltaoscar (Apr 4, 2009)

HOUSE said:


> Here's the video of me and some teenagers petting a beaver in the dark:


Several years ago there was a thread of the funniest / strangest things said on OGF. If I could find it, I'd have my entry.

P.S. I'm pretty sure that was a small dog, you put a beaver costume on.


----------



## Crawdude (Feb 6, 2013)

HOUSE said:


> Here's the video of me and some teenagers petting a beaver in the dark:
> 
> Petting a beaver in the dark - YouTube



Hahaha! Your pro beaver PR campaign has a commercial! Dub some Sarah Mclachlan over that and it's gold! I honestly thought you were being sarcastic about the video.


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## EStrong (Jul 23, 2014)

.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

No more beaver. I ca get the shine what's the recipe for them doughballs


----------



## Just Fishin' (Nov 27, 2012)

HOUSE said:


> Here's the video of me and some teenagers petting a beaver in the dark:
> Petting a beaver in the dark - YouTube


Somewhat different than where I thought you were going with that statement...


----------



## geneahn (May 1, 2013)

hmm lol...maybe i'm just being skeptical...but I find that those exotic reptiles wouldn't survive our harsh winters...especially with the polar vortex? Nonetheless, I waded for about 4 hours yesterday, covering maybe 200-250 yards of water...i only ended up catching a sauger and 10inch smallmouth...

Maybe I really need to get out there earlier cause i went from 2-6ish...with the heat, I stayed in the water with shade hah...

But I did run into like 3 snakes that were swimming in the water...just took a bit of some splash to get them to scurry away; perhaps I should bring a 9mm to take care of any exotic reptilians I find? kidding...

Anyways, I'm feeling a bit discouraged for how much effort I'm putting into this, and yet only catching 2 fish...ugh.


----------



## Roscoe (Jul 22, 2007)

geneahn said:


> hmm lol...maybe i'm just being skeptical...but I find that those exotic reptiles wouldn't survive our harsh winters...especially with the polar vortex? Nonetheless, I waded for about 4 hours yesterday, covering maybe 200-250 yards of water...i only ended up catching a sauger and 10inch smallmouth...
> 
> Maybe I really need to get out there earlier cause i went from 2-6ish...with the heat, I stayed in the water with shade hah...
> 
> ...



Those Erotic reptiles have acclimated to our climate.
Hey,do not get discouraged.Try maybe a canoe float down the LMR.You sure can cover a lot more water.Spinnerbaits,Hellbenders,Bomber cranks,and a buzzbait.Mepps Spinners and Rapalas are baits that will always catch fish.Good Luck.



Roscoe


----------



## Bazzin05 (Feb 2, 2011)

HOUSE said:


> Here's the video of me and some teenagers petting a beaver in the dark:
> Petting a beaver in the dark - YouTube


 
Now I see the problem House... That's not what I meant the other night when I said lets have some beers and pet some beavers... You got it all wrong!


----------



## Recneck (Mar 30, 2014)

Y'all are scaring me with these released animals..any truth to it?


----------



## GarrettMyers (May 16, 2011)

Roscoe said:


> Those Erotic reptiles...






Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## gibson330usa (May 15, 2012)

Erotic reptiles ... underage public beaver petting ... eek

x_x_x_x_x_x_x_x_x_x_x_x


----------



## HOUSE (Apr 29, 2010)

Recneck said:


> Y'all are scaring me with these released animals..any truth to it?


I wouldn't worry too much about the pet spiders and monkeys that escape captivity. I think you have a better chance at either getting struck by lightning or getting raped by Mrs. America while out in the woods than death by Gizzmo, the liberated alligator. 

One thing I _do _worry about is insect-borne illnesses. I spent 6 weeks rotating through Infectious Diseases at University Hospital and we saw some pretty wicked stuff. We treated a lot of nasty diseases including the first documented fatality due to West Nile in our area, a lot of MRSA, hep-a/b/c, and bizarre encephalopathies among patients who usually had outdoor interests. There were a lot of other contributing factors in most these cases, but it's still a good reminder to wear some bug spray and wash your hands/shower as soon as you get home. Don't forget the sunscreen either 

-House


----------



## EStrong (Jul 23, 2014)

.


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

last year me and delta oscar and dandrews went to the GMR in hamilton.. is where i caught my first small mouth bass, i've been fishing on the college side
since my foot has been still hurting i don't dare go on the other side


----------

